# Jar Befehl wird von DOS nicht erkannt



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling und habe folgende Frage:
Ich habe jdk1.6.0_05 installiert auf einem Windows XP
Rechner.
In meinem Ordner c:\vfh\prog1\le05 befindet sich
die Datei Clockman.jar.
Wenn ich mit der DOS-Eingabeaufforderung in den Ordner
c:\vfh\prog1\le05 wechsel und dort den Befehl
jar xf Clockman.jar eingebe, um das Clockman Archief zu entpacken,
teilt mir DOS mit:

" Der Befehl "jar" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden".

Weiss jemand woran das liegt?

Lieben Gruss und Danke
Jan


----------



## Campino (7. Mrz 2008)

Es heißt nicht "jar" sondern "java -jar"


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Campino.
Oh, aha! Vielen lieben Dank,
für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Ja, jetzt klappt es. Dann muss man
wohl vor JEDES Java-Komando "Java" schreiben
stimmts?

Danke und Gruss
Jan


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

jar ist kein Kommando, sondern ein Parameter für das Progamm 'java'.
Mit DOS hat der Windows Kommandozeileninterpreter übrigens gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

hmm...
nee, es klappt doch noch nicht.
Wenn ich java -jar -xf Clockman.jar
eintippe kommt jetzt ein ganzer Block von Fehlermeldungen.

Was ist falsch?

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

@Wildcard

Hallo, erstmal danke fuer die Antwort.
Allerdings schrieb ich "Eingabeaufforderung" und nicht Kommandozeileninterpreter.
In der Eingabeaufforderung in Windows benutze ich DOS Befehle, wie z.B
"cd" etc. oder?

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

weiss jemand was ich falsch geschrieben habe?

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Eingabeaufforderung in Windows benutze ich DOS Befehle, wie z.B
> "cd" etc. oder?


Du benutzt Befehle der command.com. Die mögen gleich heißen, aber DOS ist ein Betriebssystem und nicht einfach ein Kommandozeileninterpreter.
Zu deinem Problem: die Fehlermeldungen wären nützlich.


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, die Fehlermeldungen sind:







Gruss
Jan


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

java -jar, nicht java jar


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

... aber das habe ich doch auch schon versucht, mit der Fehlermeldung:






Jan


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

und mit java -jar -xf Clockman.jar gibt es:






...


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

wozu das -xf ?


----------



## Verjigorm (7. Mrz 2008)

das wurde hier falsch verstanden, du willst mit dem befehl
"jar -xf Clockman.jar" die Jar extrahieren ...

wenn das nicht geht, hast du den Path in der Windows-Umgebung zum Java-JDK nicht gesetzte

java -version geht sicher bei dir auch nicht


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Doch, java läuft doch.


----------



## JPKI (7. Mrz 2008)

java liegt in Windows soweit ich weiss auch noch im Systemordner und muss deshalb nicht nochmals in die PATH-Variable eingetragen werden.
@janta66: Geh auf Systemsteuerung ==> System ==> Erweitert ==> Umgebungsvariablen und füg der Variable PATH hinten noch ein Semikolon und dahinter den Pfad zum bin-Ordner deiner JRE oder des JDK an.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Mrz 2008)

@JPKI



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, java läuft doch.



siehe Pics...jvm antwortet ja...


----------



## JPKI (7. Mrz 2008)

Ich meinte, dass java.exe unter Windows XP auch in Systemordner\system32 liegt.


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:






Damit klappt es, die jar Datei wird entpackt.

Aber warum geht es anscheinend nur dann, wenn ich dem
System mitteile, WO sich jar.exe befindet (ich also den path
mit angebe) ?

Weiss das jemand?

Gruss
Jan


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Mrz 2008)

weil nur Befehle im system32 oder system Ordner direkt erkannt werden (so glaube ich). alle anderen müssen in den Classpath aufgenommen werden, um global zu gelten. Siehe JPKI wie man dies macht.

Übrigens: Wieso nimmste nicht winzip, winace, winrar, 7zip oder so was?
Rechte Maustaste, entpacken nach..e voilà


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ok vielen Dank, das hört sich nachvollziehbar an.

Ich nehme deswegen keinen Windows-Entpacker, weil das Ent-
packen über jar.exe zu einer Übung in meinem Studium gehört 

Ich danke Dir und den anderen

Gruss
Jan


----------



## janta66 (7. Mrz 2008)

@JPKI:

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich erst jetzt verstanden habe, was Du
eigentlich geschrieben hast.

Super !!!
Es klappt genauso, wie Du es schreibst.

Danke nochmal im Nachherein.

Lieben Gruss
Jan

 :toll:


----------



## Verjigorm (8. Mrz 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn das nicht geht, hast du den Path in der Windows-Umgebung zum Java-JDK nicht gesetzte



mir glaubt wieder keiner


----------



## JPKI (8. Mrz 2008)

Manchmal muss man den Leuten eben die Zunge von rechts nach links legen :wink: .


----------



## janta66 (8. Mrz 2008)

@Verjigorm:

Hallo Verjigorm,

entschuldige bitte, Deine Antwort hatte ich nicht schnell genug nach-
vollziehen koennen. Aber jetzt sehe ich, dass Du das ja schon als
erster geschrieben hast. 

Deswegen nochmal:
Danke!
 :toll: 


Gruss
Jan


----------

